# Shop Build ...



## FOMOGO (Dec 10, 2015)

Left home Nov. 23rd, spent Thanksgiving with the kids in Denver and will be here at our winter place until the end of April. Got a bit further along on the shop, not as much as I had planned, but that seems to be true of most of my plans. Hope everyone has a most excellent holiday season, and I will be checking in here daily to live vicariously thru you guys and get my fix of machining stories and the much appreciated knowledge that is disseminated so freely here. Cheers, Mike

These two  rooms will be a clean room for engine assembly and a small office area



The area above will be for the dispensing of adult beverages and shooting pool. The door will lead out to a covered deck.






Siding, trim, and fascia going up. Trim is 2x4/2x8 cedar. The deck will go up next year, need to set and pour posts this coming May.                                                                                                                                           







Everything put to bed for a long winters nap. This stuff will normally be left outside when the space is in use.
The other four bays are taken up with building materials for now.


----------



## Firestopper (Dec 10, 2015)

Looking great Mike! Happy Holidays to you as well.


----------



## brino (Dec 10, 2015)

That is going to be an amazing work (and play!) space.
Congrats!
-brino


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Dec 10, 2015)

freaky..i drew up something very similar about 20 years ago.complete with the split roof for lighting...just way bigger..lol


----------



## utterstan (Dec 10, 2015)

nice shop  I like the adult beveridge section


----------



## mcoak (Dec 13, 2015)

Mike,

Looking good!  That second story deck will be the perfect place for an adult beverage.  

Mitch


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 17, 2022)

Finally finished up the trim on the inside entry and garage doors for the machine and welding areas. Got the wood for free a year or so ago. It was stained a red color on a scalloped surface treatment. Planed it all down from five quarter to around 1" to get a decent surface. Did the jamb surfaces first and decided to go with a darker color that I mixed up from various cans of stain I've had sitting around forever. Once I got that done, decided it was kind of a shame to cover up all the nice beetle kill blues, and grays in the wood, so finished all the facing material with a couple of coats of water based satin polyurethane. Thought about refinishing the jamb trim I had stained, but I'm getting pretty tired of wood work, and If they can two tone a 56' Merc, I figure I can do it with door trim. Always amazed at how long this kind of stuff takes, and I still have to do the inside of the same openings, but that will just be painted particle board to match the inside of two shop areas, and should go quicker. looking forward to making the track, and roller hardware for the sliding garage doors that were originally overhead doors. Thanks for looking. Mike


----------



## wachuko (Mar 17, 2022)

What does it look like now on the outside.  Last photo of the outside was from 7 years ago.


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 17, 2022)

Here is a pic from today. Still need to get the deck railings none this summer, and concrete aprons poured at some point. When it's a one man show things move pretty slow.




	

		
			
		

		
	
Mike


----------



## T Bredehoft (Mar 17, 2022)

Jealousy ain't in it. Wow.


----------

